# LeMay 2008



## RMS37 (Sep 1, 2008)

Saturday, August 30th was the third annual Vintage Bicycle Concours held at the LeMay Museum during their annual open house event. This year the featured makes were Colson and Monark. Awards were given to first, second and third place in each of those categories along with first, second and third places to the rest of the field and a Peoples Choice Best of show decided by ballots passed out to attendees. Trophies were presented to the first place Colson and the first place Monark. 

The Colson field was heavily populated and choosing three bikes and placing them in order was a difficult task. The Monark field was smaller and the top bikes did stand above the competition. In the “Other” class, judging was also difficult as the bikes present were all nice examples and represented a wide range of cycledom.

As we were pulling up stakes at the 2008 event, plans were already being discussed for the 2009 event which will again be held on the LeMay grounds during next years open house on August 29th.

Featured makes for 2009 will be Dayton and Shelby with an additional display planned for American Racing Bicycles, 1895-1942. Please mark the date on your calendars and start polishing your Dayton, Shelby, or Wastyn.


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 1, 2008)

2008 winners by place and category are as follows

*Colson:*

1st Place: 1937 Colson Imperial, Ted Lusher





2nd Place: 1936 Colson Commander, Bill Dunham




3rd Place: 1935 Colson Aristocrat, Ron Summer


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Monark:* 

1st Place: 1938 Boy’s Hawthorne Wing-Bar, Mick Thompson




2nd Place: 1938 Girl’s Monark Wing-Bar, Del Thompson




3rd Place:  1948 Monark Hex-Tube, Greg Johnson


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Other:*

1st Place:  1951 26? Hoppy Bike, Mark Lavarnway




2nd Place: 1934 Schwinn Aerocycle, Jason Larson




3rd Place: 1938 CCM Flyte, Phil Marshall




Best in Show People?s Choice: Boy?s & Girl?s 20? Hoppies, Greg Johnson


----------



## rjs5700 (Sep 1, 2008)

Great pics!!! Thanks for sharing.
John


----------

